# Catapult/Slingshot Hobby Interview for 5th grade boy



## sborum (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi! My name is Shannon and I have joined this forum hoping that someone here would be willing to help me. I have a 10 year old son who is working on a project for a hobby fair in his 5th grade class. He had to pick his favorite hobby and then interview someone else with the same hobby. Slingshots make this task a bit more difficult than the average soccer hobby. I have emailed several people that I found on the internet, but no one will get back to me. His paper is due on Friday and I came across your site this morning. I am begging...PLEASE!! Would someone please take a few minutes to help him out? We would both appreciate it sooo much! I can email the word document as an attachment, but here's his list of questions:


What do you know about the history of catapults/slingshots?
How long have you been building catapults/slingshots? Who or what inspired you to get started with it?
Tell me about a time that you encountered a challenge while building catapults/slingshots. How did you overcome it?
What happened the first time you tried to build a catapult or slingshot?
What do you find most/least interesting about building catapults/slingshots?
What are the best tips and tricks that you would advise others about building catapults/slingshots?
What are the biggest rewards and challenges of building catapults/slingshots?
Is there a mentor or famous person who has influenced your interest in building catapults/slingshots?
Do you prefer to build them alone or with a group?
What inspires you to continue your interest/participation in buildings catapults/slingshots?
What is your favorite/least favorite memory of building catapults/slingshots?
How have you influenced others to participate in building catapults/slingshots?
How much time/money do you invest in building catapults/slingshots?
How would your life be different if didn't build catapults/slingshots?
Are there certain ages that show more interest in your hobby more than others?
What type of catapults/slingshots sell the most?

Thank you so much for your time!

Shannon


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well you've come to the right place...the questions seem geared to the guys who make them; I'm but a mere consumer that enjoys shooting the hand-made art that I buy. This is a great bunch of people here, & I'm sure someone will help you out more suited than I, but I'll check back later on today or tomorrow. If you haven't got a response (which is doubtful, given the passion of the sport), I'll give it a go for him...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello Shannon, Welcome to the forum! I just copied the questions to word doc, let me try how can I help you.....

-----

Sorry I couldn't answer all your questions but here are few links hope it will help you to fill the remain 

*#1. What do you know about the history of catapults/slingshots?*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slingshot
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10708-a-little-piece-of-slingshot-history/
http://slingshot-shooting.de/

*#6. What are the best tips and tricks that you would advise others about building catapults/slingshots?*

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19316-beginner-slingshot-builders-kit/

#8. Is there a mentor or famous person who has influenced your interest in building catapults/slingshots?

Richard "Blue" Skeen 

Bill Herriman

*#15. Are there certain ages that show more interest in your hobby more than others?*

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8083-poll-what-is-your-age/


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Look at that...10 minutes in This is a family friendly board, we welcome enthusiasts of every age! Here's wishing the boy luck on his paper!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What do you know about the history of catapults/slingshots? - Quite a bit back to 1954

How long have you been building catapults/slingshots? Who or what inspired you to get started with it? - Since I was a 7 year old boy (76 now) - A old black man!

Tell me about a time that you encountered a challenge while building catapults/slingshots. How did you overcome it? - Tubes hurt my elbow and a friend guided me to flats

What happened the first time you tried to build a catapult or slingshot? - I was successful

What do you find most/least interesting about building catapults/slingshots? - I prefer shooting

What are the best tips and tricks that you would advise others about building. catapults/slingshots? - Pay attention to experiences shooters and builders.

What are the biggest rewards and challenges of building catapults/slingshots? - Shooting

Is there a mentor or famous person who has influenced your interest in building catapults/slingshots? - Ivan Glen and blue Skeen

Do you prefer to build them alone or with a group? - By myself

What inspires you to continue your interest/participation in buildings catapults/slingshots? - Shooting

What is your favorite/least favorite memory of building catapults/slingshots? Pride and Failure

How have you influenced others to participate in building catapults/slingshots? - Every way I can

How much time/money do you invest in building catapults/slingshots? - A lot of time and not much money

How would your life be different if didn't build catapults/slingshots? - More time for other things

Are there certain ages that show more interest in your hobby more than others? - Above 50

What type of catapults/slingshots sell the most? - I have no Idea and don't care! :cookie:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> What do you know about the history of catapults/slingshots? - Quite a bit back to 1954
> 
> How long have you been building catapults/slingshots? Who or what inspired you to get started with it? - Since I was a 7 year old boy (76 now) - A old black man!
> 
> ...


*TEX - *


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There are alot of folks here who know more than me....so I'll let them do the honors but I would suggest you take a look at the videos on youtube by Flatband they will give you alot of info in a short time...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I sent my answers in a PM, hope it helps.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this is where a chat room probally wouldve helped a lil bit .


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Q) What do you know about the history of catapults/slingshots?

A) David and Goliath, Dennis the Menace

Q) How long have you been building catapults/slingshots?

A) about four years

Q) Who or what inspired you to get started with it?
A) just the desire to make my own, and make it perform to my own, high standards.

Q) Tell me about a time that you encountered a challenge while building catapults/slingshots. How did you overcome it?

A) there are always challenges. You just have to learn to always take the time needed, and don't rush.

Q) What happened the first time you tried to build a catapult or slingshot? 
A) it served its purpose. It was an oak, boardcut frame.

Q)What do you find most/least interesting about building catapults/slingshots?
A) the most interesting aspect about building the slingshots is the different countries I have shipped them too. The least interesting is doing the taxes.

Q) What are the best tips and tricks that you would advise others about building catapults/slingshots?
A) Be original!!! Always be a student.

Q) What are the biggest rewards and challenges of building catapults/slingshots?
A) the biggest reward for me is the satisfaction of a happy customer. The biggest challenge is not having enough time to build more.

Q) Is there a mentor or famous person who has influenced your interest in building catapults/slingshots?
A) in the beginning, I was inspired by Gary (Flatband) Miller, Bill Herriman, Jay Schott, Martin Coleman and Tom (bunny buster).

Q)Do you prefer to build them alone or with a group?
A) I build them alone for the most part.

Q)What inspires you to continue your interest/participation in buildings catapults/slingshots?
A) I enjoy working with the Boyscouts, and the NWTF every year, and seeing the response from youngsters shooting slingshots. I enjoy reading about customers who are happy with what I make them.

Q) What is your favorite/least favorite memory of building catapults/slingshots?
A) my favorite memories would have to be winning the 2010 East Coast Slingshot Tournament, using the EPS, as well as Michael (MJ) McClure winning the 2012 Summer Nationals using the SPS. Both are slingshots I have designed, and sold all over the world.

Q)How have you influenced others to participate in building catapults/slingshots?
A) Browsing slingshotforum.com, you can see more craftsmen are building slingshots of all different shapes and sizes..

Q)How much time/money do you invest in building catapults/slingshots?
A) as much as time will allow. You have to invest some money into some tools, either big or small, depending on how many slingshots you want to make in a certain amount if time.

Q) How would your life be different if didn't build catapults/slingshots?
A) It would be different for sure. That's a tough question. I'm where I'm at today, because of the decision I made, to start making slingshots.

Q)Are there certain ages that show more interest in your hobby more than others?
A) yes there are, but all ages show some interest

Q)What type of catapults/slingshots sell the most?
A) slingshots that are durable, comfortable to shoot, and perform.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What the heck I might as well put in my two cents too

1.What do you know about the history of catapults/slingshots?

Slingshots have been around as long as there has been vulcanized rubber (see Goodyear) mass produced slingshots have been around since at least 1918 (earliest patent I have seen) the golden age of slingshot is considered by some to be the fifties through mid sixties, during this time hundreds/thousands of slingshot were sold via mail order. Ie Killdeer, Miligan, Wham-O, Scopeshot etc..I've read a lot on slingshots, watched a lot of videos, so I'ld say I have a little knowledge about a lot of things.

2.How long have you been building catapults/slingshots? Who or what inspired you to get started with it?

Been making for about three+ years now, Gary Flatband Miller inspired me with his friendship and willingness to answer any question I had, later I found out about Rufus Hussey...

3.Tell me about a time that you encountered a challenge while building catapults/slingshots. How did you overcome it?

I got into making slingshot as a kind of therapy, I had injured myself and was unable to work..making slingshots gave me something to do and kept me sane...so unually the only challenges I have is when I physically cant do what I want..then I just wait till I can.

4.What happened the first time you tried to build a catapult or slingshot?

I really enjoyed it, I still have it and still shoot it from time to time..

5.What do you find most/least interesting about building catapults/slingshots?

Least utting bands on them, That means I'm done and need to start another. Most: trecking through the woods

6.What are the best tips and tricks that you would advise others about building catapults/slingshots?

It doesn't have to be fancy to work and all you really need is a saw and a sharp knife to make a good slingshot

7.What are the biggest rewards and challenges of building catapults/slingshots?

Like I said it's therapy

8.Is there a mentor or famous person who has influenced your interest in building catapults/slingshots?

again Gary Flatband Miller

9.Do you prefer to build them alone or with a group?

Alone, it's my time.

10.What inspires you to continue your interest/participation in buildings catapults/slingshots?

The action of making a slingshot, from finding the branch all the way to putting the last coat of poly on.. I like what other people do but it isn't what keeps me doing this.

11.What is your favorite/least favorite memory of building catapults/slingshots?

When my girlfriend said she wanted one I had just finished...she still is my biggest fan. Dont really have any bad.

12.How have you influenced others to participate in building catapults/slingshots?

As far as I know I haven't...don't care if I do...don't care if I don't...I do this for me, if tomorrow everybody else stopped making and shooting catapults it really wouldn't mean a thing to me...

13.How much time/money do you invest in building catapults/slingshots?

Very little money..don't have it to waste. Time depends on how I feel and the time of the year.

14.How would your life be different if didn't build catapults/slingshots?

Probably wouldn't be much different, except I wouldn't spend so much time on the computer..

15.Are there certain ages that show more interest in your hobby more than others?

A few years ago I would have said 40+ now I dont know there seems to be younger people all the time.

16.What type of catapults/slingshots sell the most?

I only make/sell naturals sometimes they sell sometimes they don't, I dont worry about what everyone else is doing, so I really couldn't say, I've sold around 150 slingshots to about 12 different countries at last count I don't know where that stacks up with others, I can pretty much bet I've made a lot less money than most though 

Hope this helps


----------

